# RTS Preaching Series



## FrielWatcher (Sep 16, 2008)

I was reading Justin Taylor's Blog and he posted this. It is a series, free on iTunes of Dr. Edmund Clowney and Dr. Timothy Keller "Preaching Christ in a Postmodern World". It may be of interest to you. It is a 35 part series - with exegesis and Q&A sessions. Oh yeah, it is from Reformed Theological Seminary.

Preaching Christ in a Postmodern World

You will need iTunes to receive these files because the above link, when clicked on, will need to automatically open iTunes.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll have to get out the Mac.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 16, 2008)

turmeric said:


> I'll have to get out the Mac.



You can get iTunes on windows. At least I thought you could.


----------



## Seb (Sep 16, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to get out the Mac.
> ...



You can and it works great.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 16, 2008)

I am bumping this because I want to make sure everyone got the chance to see it again. I hope you benefit from it or post critiques.


----------

